# Topics > AI and robots in xxx-themes, sextech >  Be sure to disinfect before using the doll entity

## qiouxdoll

People nowadays are more open, so they can more easily accept *tpe sex doll*. Perhaps in the past, people could not accept such items because the Chinese people’s customs and habits have always been relatively simple, and the Chinese people’s concepts are also relatively old. It is difficult for them to accept this task project, so this type of project cannot be implemented at the beginning in China, because Many people cannot accept such items.
However, with the development of the times and the progress of science, people are now gradually opening up their minds and more open in character, so many times people can also accept realistic sex dolls, because many people still have a certain resistance to this kind of goods. Therefore, these products are not sold well in China, but they still have certain sales.
Compared with the inflatable dolls invented before, this doll is more convenient for people to clean, because it may be unhygienic if it cannot be cleaned in time during use, so people must clean it frequently when using realistic sex dolls, so as to be more hygienic, so Many people also prefer them.
Because it is more convenient to clean and more convenient than the previous inflatable dolls, now their own dolls are also selling very well in the Chinese market. Many people can accept this doll to bring their own joy of life, so this doll Gradually welcomed by people. Those who buy this doll will not be viewed differently by others.

----------

